# 4,000,000,000 CP Monster



## BVH (Aug 18, 2012)

Repost

Having had a 50’s era advertising searchlight, I couldn’t resist picking up this original 1927 photo of a 4 Billion Candle Power advertising light. Look close to see the man standing at the base. The long extension was for a plate of text that was projected onto sides of buildings producing 150’ letters. By comparison, my 60” 1942A WWII Carbon Arc produced only 800,000,000 CP. This monster produced 4,000,000,000 CP!


----------



## scheven_architect (Aug 18, 2012)

holy moly!


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Aug 21, 2012)

That is some light .


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 21, 2012)

"Honey, I promise, just one more light this year."

"I'll believe that when I see it."

"Oh, I have a feeling you'll believe it.......here comes the truck delivering the base......"


----------



## Empire (Aug 21, 2012)

smokelaw1 said:


> "Honey, I promise, just one more light this year."
> 
> "I'll believe that when I see it."
> 
> "Oh, I have a feeling you'll believe it.......here comes the truck delivering the base......"


Nice one 
now tell me how your gonna explain to her About where you are gonna put it.
And the neighbors "Hi jim, Whaddya got th........... AHHHHHHH WTF? MY EYES ARE GONE, SO IS MY FACE AAAAAAH SHI.."


----------



## hahoo (Dec 25, 2012)

so that would be 8 hundred million lux your light has ?


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 25, 2012)

2013; 

that's the New Fenix TK 4BIL NW. :candle:


----------



## eebowler (Dec 25, 2012)

Is that AC ducting behind the guy for the building or for the light?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 27, 2012)

I wonder what allowed it to produce that level of CP? When I look at the relative size of the light itself minus letter projector, it doesn't seem much if any, larger than your GE.

Sort of makes me wonder if the advertised CP was a sales gimmick or it really was truly 4B Cp. 

I guess you would probably know who the manufacturer is Bob?


----------



## BVH (Dec 28, 2012)

No, don't have any history at all on it unfortunately. I would guess it's Carbon Arc. My G.E. used 5/8 + and 7/16" - rods. I've heard of other CA's that used 1" to 1.5" rods and I would guess this is in that class.


----------



## eebowler (Dec 28, 2012)

BHV, given the size of your 8 Billion CP light, is the above light smaller or larger than yours? 'd assume that two or three of those 'squares' in the long frame are lenses of some sort. Would you agree? (I'd guess that the advertising plate with the letters would be at the furthest point, the circle at the end.)


http://www.victorysearchlights.com/victory2.html

 PDF funny article of a 4 billion CP spotlight being used for advertising. It's at the bottom, right of the page with the title "INVENTOR HAS PROTEST ON USE OF LIGHT BEACON"


----------



## Ceya! (Dec 28, 2012)

http://www.forteantimes.com/features/profiles/193/grindell_death_ray_matthews.html

A good read about him.

"By the late 1920s, Matthews was back in Britain with a series of new, bold inventions which actually worked. His piece de resistance was a device to project advertisements on clouds.

On Christmas Eve 1930 he stunned London by projecting the image of an angel onto clouds above Hampstead Heath. The apparition was so realistic that people miles away apparently fell to their knees in worship, believing the Second Coming was at hand! He followed this with demonstrations in New York, where he projected the Stars and Stripes 10,000ft (3,000m) above the city (see below).

This invention clearly worked, yet once again Matthews was beset by problems. Although the invention could have revolutionised the emerging advertising industry, no-one seemed interested. Matthews had little time to reflect on this new failure as darker clouds were gathering and in 1931 he faced bankruptcy. His bankruptcy papers make interesting reading."



S/F,
CEYA!


----------



## BVH (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm just a bit confused when you say "my 8,000,000,000 CP light"? I don't have such a light but I did have the 800,000,000 MILLION CP WWII Carbon Arc. It was definitely larger than the actual light producing unit in the pic. I'm sure it's no coincidence that your newspaper article date is only 1 day after my photo date. Thank you for finding some info on it. If I had to guess, I'd say you description of the multiple square "lenses"/"text plate" was probably correct.

Ceya, thanks for finding your info about the light and inventor too! I'll have a good read of it.




eebowler said:


> BHV, given the size of your 8 Billion CP light, is the above light smaller or larger than yours? 'd assume that two or three of those 'squares' in the long frame are lenses of some sort. Would you agree? (I'd guess that the advertising plate with the letters would be at the furthest point, the circle at the end.)
> 
> 
> http://www.victorysearchlights.com/victory2.html
> ...


----------



## Ceya! (Dec 28, 2012)

No Problem.
Here is a more detailed one with a portable search light
http://www.harrygrindellmatthews.com/MountainLab.asp
http://www.harrygrindellmatthews.com/earlywireless.asp

Early Radar/Sonar detection, His detection of the sub in France was 9 miles below the surface of the water.

1917 JanuaryWrites to the Ministry of Inventions saying that 'I have recently devised a means of locating enemy submarines in a simple, rapid and effective manner'. 
March Trials his submarine detection apparatus in Portsmouth Harbour.
March/May Second trial at New Passage in Bristol, England.
June Third trial at Barry, Wales. Matthews travels to Cherbourg, France, to continue his work with submarine detection. 
September Inquiry held into the events that took place during the trials at Barry.

1918Government drops Matthews' work on submarine detection.

*In 1941 Matthews was planning a return to America to work *for the Pacent Engineering Company. But on September 11th 1941 his housekeeper found him slumped on the floor of his living room. *He died from a heart attack later that same day. It is rumoured that government officials removed much of his equipment and notes from his laboratory in the days following his death.*
S/F,
CEYA!


----------



## eebowler (Dec 29, 2012)

BHV, my bad. I'd been lacking sleep and some sense apparently


----------



## argleargle (Jan 13, 2013)

I dearly love this thread and have a new design for a "seriously irritating ray."

So, obviously there is a miniaturized hand-held more modern version of the death ray in this, right?

I just bought something brighter than thi

*oh gasp! im dying* My...*NO CARRIER*


----------

